# New nighttime Predator gun.



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Decided to get into predator hunting this year due to the fact it looked like fun, and to help out the deer/ grouse population. Purchased a Savage Model 11 22-250 and topped it with a Leupold 4-12 scope. Great gun and shoots like a dream. Easily shoots m.o.a. with Hornady V-Max. 

One problem though! Didn't do enough research, and I can't use it at night. Researched like crazy for a .22 rimfire that would satisfy my "accuracy freak" problem. Ended up going with the Model 93 Savage BTVS .22 Mag. Scoped it with Leupold VX-3 4.5-14-50mm. 

Took it to the range the other day and completed the arduous break in procedure. Upon completion, I threw up this 5 round target on a (1 inch dot at 100 yards). I was using CCI 40 grain full metal jackets. Needless to say, when my scope mount, red beam flash light gets in, varmints beware!!!

Anyone else a .22 mag for predators? What are your results? What ammo were you using specifically, results?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

This doesn't really count. But I shot a yote three times with a shotgun loaded with turkey shot. When we approached the still alive but dying dog my brother put his 22 mag at point blank to the dogs head. It worked lol. No idea on how it will handle 100 yard shots on dogs. They are some tough animals.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

I've seen hunting videos where a .22 mag was used on coyotes and bobcats, but the ranges were kept well within 100 yards. In reality in my experience hunting coyotes at night, it is easier to pull them in closer, like 50 yards or better. I think that its because they feel bolder coming into a call at night. I think under 75 yards the .22 mag would be fine for body shots on coyotes. At 100 yards, I think you'd be better with head shots especially with the accuracy you're getting.


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

Stay with in 100 yards. I shoot cci wmr hp-v or the game point 40 grains. Let them come till they are close enough and dont rush your shot. I place just behind shoulder and usually they dont go far. Had a bad shot one time and he made little farther but not much.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm currently using a 597 WMR. It's sighted in for 50 yards and I know the holdover for longer shots but I expect my shots to be closer at night.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

100 yds at night with a light is a long shot.. With a 22 mag full metal jacket in the chest your going to have some dogs go a ways. CCI 22 maxi-mag TNT 30gr HP goes in and blows up!! Shoot one at a gallon milk jug full of water once.. They do some damage inside!! Good Luck finding them


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Bucks&Ducks said:


> 100 yds at night with a light is a long shot.. With a 22 mag full metal jacket in the chest your going to have some dogs go a ways. CCI 22 maxi-mag TNT 30gr HP goes in and blows up!! Shoot one at a gallon milk jug full of water once.. They do some damage inside!! Good Luck finding them


Thx...funny u should mention. ..got 250 rounds coming from online this week. ..have u had good luck on yotes with them?


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha! I just got 250 in also....PSA? Yes they seem to work well.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Psa?


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Where u got the ammo


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

What does psa stand for?


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Palmetto state armory! was wondering if that's where you got your ammo


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Nope. SWFA.com...what have u shot with it?


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

My first time predator hunting. We had plans on shooting between 100 and 200 yards.
What we did not plan on was within 2 minutes of sitting down and start calling we had a Bobcat 9 yard in front of us. We were Lucky to have got him. 

Next nite the first coyote came running in to less than 5 yards. Completely lost it, didn't even get my gun up. Five minuted late. another Coyote at 15 yards I managed to knock him down but no recovery.

What I'm getting at is, you better be prepared to Shoot up close and personal. These animal think you are their next meal.

We will be using crossbow for the close shots this season.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Will Williamson said:


> My first time predator hunting. We had plans on shooting between 100 and 200 yards.
> What we did not plan on was within 2 minutes of sitting down and start calling we had a Bobcat 9 yard in front of us. We were Lucky to have got him.
> 
> Next nite the first coyote came running in to less than 5 yards. Completely lost it, didn't even get my gun up. Five minuted late. another Coyote at 15 yards I managed to knock him down but no recovery.
> ...




Wow that must have been intense. I've been reading you should have a shotgun for close shots on standby. I believe we are limited here in Michigan with what type of load we can shoot at night. I think no buck shot of any kind, slug, or "split shell." I imagine bird shot #4 or something similar would work well. 

Were you in Michigan for those close encounters?


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I would advise you not to use bird shot. Hornaday has a new coyote Load out that ive been using. Its a bb load and seems to do well out to 50 yards or so. I carry both shotgun and 22 mag when night hunting. Its a little extra but most the time im using the shotgun.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Great info...thx...did u mount a light to your shotgun or rifle? Both?


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I have one mounted to rifle and a head lamp. I picked up extra batteries and usually leave the head lamp on and only switch the rifle on when I need it.


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Thx... Do you hunt Southeast Michigan? Any luck down here?


----------



## Will Williamson (Apr 13, 2012)

Cadillac Area For my first experiences. We were calling in the woods, at dusk, both times.
And I, have had the same experience, here in Capac up close. What a rush, the winter blase, never came the last two years. We are set up pretty good now. Just waiting for deer season to pass.


----------

